#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  How to use hashtags at the right places?

## Moana

Hello Guys,

Not everyone knows how to use hashtags in the appropriate places. But, when used properly it makes users find the relevant content. They can boost your content's worth by increasing the number of social shares as well since hashtags are the major highlight of a content.

I have been wondering for a while on how to use hashtags at the right places, Could somebody elaborate to me about this?

----------

